
Show HN: Toe Codes – QR codes with the domain in the code pattern - koch
https://www.toecodes.com
======
koch
Hello HN :)

As a consumer I shy away from scanning random QR codes because I don’t know
what’s behind them, and as a potential maker of QR codes I found the process
kind of tedious, especially if I wanted to share something more than just a
link or a phone number or something.

So I made toecodes.com - the domain is literally in the code pattern
(toe.codes), so you know what you’re scanning, and you can add images and
other information so that it’s more than just a link to a webpage that you may
or may not have.

------
bradknowles
Doesn’t seem to work on iOS. It never seems to get past “Creating preview”.

~~~
koch
Ah thanks, should be fixed now.

